# Help with goldfish ailment please



## Jack Tripper (Mar 2, 2016)

Hello, one of the goldfish I am looking after has a reddish 'bump' on it's side and I was wondering if any fellow hobbyist might be able to identify it and offer any suggestions on treatment. The tank is a well established tank that's been running for a few years. Water parameters are 0 ammonia, 0 nitrites, 10 nitrates. Good filtration and aeration. Other than this red bump it is displaying good health - it is swimming well, eating well and has lots of energy. I've attached a couple of pics. Thanks for any help.


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

It's an infection, put some Vaseline based polysporin on it twice a day


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

Most Goldfish ailments respond well to Nitrofurazone.


----------



## Jack Tripper (Mar 2, 2016)

Thanks for the responses. I picked up some Neoplex and petroleum-based polysporin earlier this week and have started with treatment.


----------

